# Remodel surprise



## MASSDRIVER

Thought this was funny







Brent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steveray

Typical construction settling....


----------



## MASSDRIVER

Referencing the flashing paper. It's typical in tracts for the window installer to place the window and tack the flashing out of the way. They are then supposed to fold it down.

Failing that, which is 100% of the time, the sider folds it over.

Sider obviously just said F U and continued on his way.

Brent


----------



## steveray

It had to be a quality build....Look at how nicely the T-111 is painted....


----------



## JPohling

Pretty sure your not supposed to use the terms quality and T-111 in the same sentence.


----------



## MASSDRIVER

JPohling said:
			
		

> Pretty sure your not supposed to use the terms quality and T-111 in the same sentence.


I'm kinda torn on that. I used to do really nice homes years ago in t-111. A good eggshell paintjob and keeping the sidewalks and soil at least 4 inches down and it holds up real nice.

Like everything else it's all in the application.

What screams crap to me is hardi. I can't stand that stuff.

Brent.


----------



## conarb

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> I'm kinda torn on that. I used to do really nice homes years ago in t-111. A good eggshell paintjob and keeping the sidewalks and soil at least 4 inches down and it holds up real nice. Like everything else it's all in the application.
> 
> What screams crap to me is hardi. I can't stand that stuff.
> 
> Brent.


True, Hardi is renewable construction, it has to be replaced every few years.  There is a massive class action suit now against *CertainTeed's fibercement siding*.


----------



## jar546

JPohling said:
			
		

> Pretty sure your not supposed to use the terms quality and T-111 in the same sentence.


Kind of like trying to attach a deck ledger to a house with T111 and flash it properly.  I am sick of T111 from all of the work I did in the Poconos.


----------



## MASSDRIVER

jar546 said:
			
		

> Kind of like trying to attach a deck ledger to a house with T111 and *flash it properly*.  I am sick of T111 from all of the work I did in the Poconos.


That's the key. Counterflashing is your friend. If that small principle were applied more frequently, most rot problems would evaporate.

Brent.


----------



## pwood

did you notice the bearded Bubba inside taking a picture of you taking a picture of the house?:mrgreen:


----------



## MASSDRIVER

I try not to interact with that dude. He intimidates me.

Brent.


----------



## ICE




----------



## MtnArch

Ice - I was told that the spaghetti was ready when you could throw a few pieces at the wall and they stuck ... guess it's dinner time!


----------



## steveray

^^^^^That just made my Monday morning.....


----------



## mmmarvel

ICE said:
			
		

>


It's Monday but even I can see that you are looking at the wrong side of the wall - duh!


----------

